# divide overflow error message



## Imnotech (Apr 8, 2009)

I am working on an older system which has DOS as the main operating system; the processor is a PENTIUM-MMX CPU @ 200 MHz;Base memory of 640K; Ext mem of 23552K; cache Mem 512K and in attempting to pull up the speech program being used by a blind person, we get the "divided overflow" message. There are no "blue screens" only a continuous roll of the error message. Can anyone help?


----------



## wladicus (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi Imnotech - I have done a 'little' programming in the past and whenever a *divide overflow *message appeared it was always because there was some part of the code that was either actually dividing by zero, or the effective logical result of the code was the same as a division by zero. So, in your case it might be a software bug or the way the program is being accessed is producing some sort of incompatability with the expected parameters at the start of the programme. 
The continuous error message scrolling is usually due to 'looping' in the program. It is expecting a specific variable and if the variable is not present at the start-up the program recycles and asks again until the expected input is received. 
Now that is just my general analysis. I do not know the specific programme that you are using or how it is supposed to work, but check that you are 'accessing' the speech programme with all the required variables that should be provided with the startup command. 
That is all I can think of right now.
Perhaps, with more details, someone who has specific expertise in that area might reply.
cheers,


----------

